# My new toy



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Well here she is!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to club yellow


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome to club yellow


Nice wheels 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thad1 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to club yellow
> ...


Cheers also have these


----------

